
The President Wants Every Student to Learn Computer Science - santaclaus
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/01/12/462698966/the-president-wants-every-student-to-learn-computer-science-how-would-that-work
======
arghbleargh
Providing opportunities for kids to learn coding is great, but it's possible
to go overboard with it (teaching pre-readers?). For example, I don't think it
should be considered one of the core subjects that gets taught throughout K-12
(math, science, English, history).

Let's face it--being able to program anything interesting actually takes a
tremendous amount of hard and often tedious work, and most kids won't be able
to get over the hump. Think playing an instrument: can be very rewarding if
you're good, but most kids don't want to grind out all those hours of
practice. If it's problem-solving skills that we're trying to teach, math or
even puzzle games engage those modes of thinking more directly, more
generally, and with a smoother learning curve.

